
Ask HN: Practice Java 8 - seeyes
At work, we recently started moving to Java 8. I feel I need some practice thinking&#x2F;writing Java 8 code.I want to know if you all have any resources to practice writing Java 8 code. My original plan was to read a book cover to cover but I realize that is not giving me enough hands on practice.
======
bewe42
Start with this:
[http://winterbe.com/posts/2014/03/16/java-8-tutorial/](http://winterbe.com/posts/2014/03/16/java-8-tutorial/)

